# Ah, The English Language



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

This is an interesting item that might be of some interest here but check out the description. 260489968579

Think someone should tell him?


----------



## Javaman365 (Jul 27, 2009)

:naughty: :rofl2:


----------



## Zessa (Apr 9, 2008)

Sexy watch repair....I like it!!

:rofl2: :fool:


----------



## squareleg (Mar 6, 2008)

Ooh... even the covers are of "a semi hard material". :lol:


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Took me a second read - but whatever turns you on, Mrs Mel would never go for it 








:umnik2:


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

> I was fornicate to get this book


Each to their own I suppose. :rofl2:


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm gonna have to buy this one! Sounds even BETTER than the copy that I have.


----------



## oubaas56 (Nov 23, 2008)

What a *********.

:rofl2: :rofl2: :rofl2:


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

martinus_scriblerus said:


> I'm gonna have to buy this one! Sounds even BETTER than the copy that I have.


Beware of pages stuck together. h34r:

:lol: :lol:


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

I see we have a "member" on this forum named "Dickstar1977".

Maybe we could get his opinion about this item too!


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Could be some sticky information in that copy.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I'm just wondering why you are searching the word "fornicate" on ebay Bill


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Something for SilverHawk or Dirk DIggler to use his other pseudonym.









Cheers,

Gary


----------

